# How to stop digging??



## Qarza

Sounds like he is bored. Have you tried leaving him with toys and things to keep him stimulated while you are away.


----------



## lily cd re

I agree that boredom sounds like a factor here. I also am wondering why an outdoor run instead of a crate for while you are out. My dogs are in the house loose when we aren't home, but until they were about one (and heavy teething chewers) they were crated when we were out. Crates are like dens for dogs who use them, a place to go chill.


----------



## Indiana

Some dogs just love to dig, mine do too. If you look at their expressions when they are digging, you can see it just makes them feel so happy! So I think the only thing to stop them from digging is not to let them have an opportunity to. Signed, someone who just had to fill, level and re-turf her whole backyard


----------



## Melly808

I used to have him in his crate in the house and he learned he could lift his leg and pee out the front so that is why I have him outside now. I have a run also but he gets wrapped around the tree in the yard so that is not safe when no one is home. He has toys but maybe not enough? What type of toys do you recommend? 
He is only unattended in his kennel for four hours at a time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lene

I think I read back on your posts, and your puppy is 10 months old... By this time, he should be able to hold it for at least 4 hours... In fact, he should be able to hold it for a lot longer than that...

Lifting his leg and peeing out of the crate suggests marking... Has he been neutered?

How did you potty train him?


----------



## fjm

I'd try more exercise before leaving him, and a digging pit. I'd make a pit in the run, possibly line it, and fill it with clean sand, then bury a few chews or whatever there. That way he gets the fun and stimulation of digging, while not getting quite so filthy (most of the sand should come off with a good run around the garden). And if he enjoys digging, much better to give him his own spot than have the whole garden relandscaped to poodle tastes! Meanwhile I'd work on whatever issues keep him from being in the house - there are so many additional dangers a dog faces if left alone outside.


----------



## lily cd re

I also think a ten month old puppy should be able to hold his bladder for four hours. It does sound like the peeing out the front of the crate is a message intended for you. Rather than letting him decide about this I think you should take charge and fix that so you can use the crate as your ally.

I really also like fjm's suggestion to make the digging into a constructive thoughtful activity of a treasure hunt. Channel something your pup likes to do into something that is acceptable to you and satisfying to him.

fjm is also right to point out that a good round of exercise before alone confinement is always for the better.

One or two last things I think of related to being alone outside: Are you sure he isn't barking and bothering your neighbors; Is your yard/kennel secure against dognapping? I don't leave my dogs outside alone. We have a nuisance (read poorly managed cat colony in our neighborhood). Somebody decided to thin out the cats with poison a couple of years ago. I wouldn't want the same neighbor to decide he didn't like something my dogs did to toss some poisoned hamburger over the fence for them to eat when I wasn't there. We keep our fence gates locked all the time to keep our dogs from letting themselves out accidentally when we are home and to keep people from taking them (also to keep people out of our pool).


----------



## Melly808

Thank you for all of your suggestions. I agree the peeing out the front is a message to me. He hated being in there and would only pee when I had left after lunch break. 
I am going to build him a digging area and some more toys and see if that helps the digging in my yard. 
His kennel outside has a weather top so he stays dry and gives him shade. I have one side and back covered so he has privacy and a wind block. He has a dog house to go in. My son thinks the kennel is the best play yard ever. He will love when the sand box is there. My neighbors are great and I have asked them all to let me know if he barks. So far they haven't heard anything. I live on a quiet street so I'm not worried about anyone taking him from the kennel. I also have a lock for the outside. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Qarza

Right from the beginning I have left Bridget and Poppy free to roam the house when I am out. Granted I do shut doors of rooms that I don't want them in. My husband say they go to the doggy beds that I keep in my sewing room and curl up and go sleep until they hear my car come up the drive. They have never peed when I have been out even when I have been out longer than 6 hrs and I have expected an accident. They do have their crates (I call them cages) which they sleep in only at nights. I don't use them in the daytime. I know you say your outside pen is safe, but I am a big softy and would worry if my dogs were outside all day. When I had big dogs (salukis) I had their beds in an enclosed porch with a dog door so they could come and go from a safe enclosed yard.


----------



## Melly808

I'm in a rental and the owners won't let me build a fence. If I had a fenced in yard I would have a doggy door and would allow him to go in and out. This is the next best thing for him 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

